# Cat breed?



## Montana_McRae (7 mo ago)

Hello all! I am a foster carer and my brothers cat just seems monstrous to me?
He was a rescue/ stray so don’t know his breed but I STRUGGLE to lift him, he’s massive, like he was a normal size kitten and at around 2 he was a normal sized cat. Then I visited recently and he is HUGE, he’s 4 years old.
He’s got beautiful HUGE emerald green eyes
Photos attached with him in reference to a normal sized coke can, 3L milk carton, my size 7 feet. He also comes up to my knee and I am 5’4
Anyone know what breed he is/ mixed with?


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

I'm going to guess MaineCoon* plus a bit of Bengal. Goggle something like MaineCoon* vs Norwegian Forest Cat and you can get some side by side photos that show things like the position of the MaineCoon's* ears etc. I don't think that Bengals have the bulk of yours but the MaineCoon* does. Tis a biggun... for sure! Keeping him in kibble may require a side hustle! Wow though look at the trust and sense of safety he shows. He's been raised with wisdom -- he would have been one to assert a strong opinion about who was in charge. I bet his size came as a surprise!














Bengals have a more specific spot pattern and tend to long and lean.
I'm hoping someone will add to the range of possibilities. What was the source -- a shelter, pet store, breeder? Self - Adoption? ( self-adoption is when a cat just steps out of nowhere and says " ehh, you! let's be buddies!"


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

https://www.lovinglynx.com/mainecoon this link breaks down aspect by aspect -- you can see some do match while some not so much. Either way -- that cat believes all is well in his world!


----------

